# Alabama Haunt Reviews?



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

While I haven't been to either, I know people who have gone to Sloss and quite enjoyed it. They drove all the way from just south of Atlanta to there and felt that it was well worth the drive, so to me, that says a lot.


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

So I wound up going to Sloss Furnace. It was definitely worth the drive! There were two parts to the haunt. The first trail I went to was the haunted woods, which had people in costume jumping out at you, noisemakers going off, and a man with a chainsaw chasing you into a pitch-black house maze you had to go through while being scared by people hiding in the crevices (zombie children, witches, murderers).

After recovering from that, I went to the actual furnace tour. Part of it took place outside, with people behind the chain link fences and hiding behind the tubing that makes up the furnace. Once you got inside, you had to navigate the narrow furnace walkways. One guy even dropped down from the ceiling! They also had these parachute-balloon type walls that closed around you and you had to go single file through it. I kept comparing it to the womb, because I honestly could not think of another appropriate comparison.

There was also a part where you wore 3D glasses, and they had painted the walls so that the images popped out, and of course, you were chased by murderous clowns and zombies and creepy children. By the end, my voice was starting to go from screaming so much, but it was still scary and I knew the people who were working so hard to put on a great show live for the screams, so I screamed right up to the end of the tour, even when the homicidal clown chased me down the walkway as I left the furnace. I paid the price the rest of the weekend, though! I could barely talk, but it was totally worth it.

You were right, Mr. Nobody. It was definitely a worthwhile experience. Next year, if you're within reasonable driving distance of Birmingham, I recommend going to Sloss Furnace.


----------

